# Brother GT-520 and GT-3 Print Head



## LA90049

Does any body know if Brother GT-3 SERIES IH2DS PRINTHEAD works on Brother GT-520 ? Or any body has a reliable connection on where I can buy GT-520 Printheads?
Thank you in advance


----------

